# Processing company loses antlers..



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I have been hunting a nine point for a year. i have trail cam pics and finally caught up with him during the Minnesota gun season. I called a locker in town and asked them if I should take the antlers off or if they can do the skull cap for me. They said no problem, we will do it for you. I took my deer to be processed. Yesterday, I get a call from the meat market to come and get the antlers, they were giving them back to everyone who brought in a buck. I went in, they went to the back room and about 5 minutes later came out and said that they geve them to a different person. They would call that person, get them back, and give me a jingle when they come in. This morning I called to get information on whether or not they contacted him. They put me on hold, then about 2 minutes later, they came back and said that the guy brought them back yesterday. I went then to the meat market and asked for my antlers. The guy brought me to a back room and had a pile of skull caps, about a dozen laying on the floor. None of which are mine. He says, "Oh boy. We must ahve given them to someone else." and then he stared at me. I asked him how they keep track of the antlers. He said they put the tag with the order form and put tape with a name on the antlers. I asked him if i will ever get them back, he says, we will try our hardest to get them back.

This is my largest deer to date. Probable a gross low 120's. I am sort of sick to my stomach. What else should I do? Do I get angry and demand satisfaction? Do I call and ask for a list of everybody who brought in an antler deer and start calling? Any help would be appreciated.

Hind site, I probably should have taken the head off myself, but the reassured me that they do that all the time. Why should I think that anything different would happen this time?

Thanks for listening.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I would ask the locker to check with everyone who had deer in, and be persisent. Yes, phone calls could locate the rack. I lost two sets one year to a taxidermist and never got them back, they were not huge 115-120 inch, but I would love to still have them today, as they were both shot with bow...Good luck


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like you and I have similar luck, as anytime someone reassures me of anything, something gets F'ed up.

Get angry with them and keep on their *****. They should be doing everything possible to find your antlers.You should be demanding that as well.... I've tried the nice and understanding route way too many times in my life to know people , more times than not, just shrug you off and jerk you around.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As said above......keep after them.Problem is that whoever has them most likely wants to keep them since they are probably bigger than what that person should have gotten.I would also demand that they process your deer at no cost for all the hassle.If not.....tell them you will take your business elsewhere next time.And that you will tell all your friends about the shoddy business.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Years ago I got this odd antlered buck. It was no monster in any shape or form but the spikes were flat like a table knife. One side was 2 3/4 inches long and the other 3 1/4 inchs.

My hunting partner had been hunting several years for a spike with simular antlers or some other odd thing about them. In 2002 he got a buck with perfect 3 1/4 inch tines and the top inch on both were snow white. It got really warm in the 60f range afarid the meat would spoil he took it to a processer where the horns were lost, given to some one else or just plain stollen. After a year of not being able to get them back and getting the run around He got a lawyer. He finaly after a year and a half got his horns back as a beautiful head mount. Seems the processer wanted them since they were so different but didn't feel they were going to be worth the huge law suit he was going to have to pay to keep them.
Settlement was out of court just before the judgement came down.
We bought a small freezer for deer camp 2003 spring so we never again have to worry about to warm of weather and our deer spoiling if we don't take it to a processer.

 Al


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Is there a way you could ask them to make a few calls while you are there and maybe find out who has them and talk to them yourself and set up a meeting to get them back.... sounds a lil shady to me.... if they are able to track them down then there should be no reason they cant do it while you are there... good luck


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why would anyone else take someone elses antlers. Its not even totally their fault. Its pretty easy to know you are walking away w/ someone else's rack. Hate some people...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would be surprised if you ever get the rack back. Accept it as a lesson learned, we usually retain those that hurt...

Just one more good reason to process your own deer. Why pay someone of unknown quality/character to do something you can easily do yourself? You'll not only save money, but you will know you got your own deer meat (not someone else's who drug it through the dirt then left it in back of his truck for a week)and I bet you wouldn't lose a prized rack...

BTW, I would guess 120 tops...


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, just an update. A couple of weeks ago, I talked to the Owner of the processing shop, He said that they were probably not going to get them back. I told him that was a pretty big mistake and I would expect that my deposit be refunded and my processing order would be free. He told me that they would take care of me. This afternoon when I got home from work, I had a message and it was the owner saying that someone had returned my antlers, I got them back! I am very excited. He told me that the guys son picked up their antlers and put them in their garage. Yesterday, He said he was looking at his antlers and realized that the one set was quit a bit nicer than the deer they brought in. He called the processing place and returned them. That is integrity at it's best. It would have been easy for him to just keep them. If you are reading this, Thank You!

By the way, I did a rought B & C measurment tonight, Gross - 119 4/8, Net - 108 6/8.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good for you. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow. Its good to hear a story of someone being honest for a change.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

A good ending to the story,there are still alot of honest people out there,,,


----------

